# Closet Cellar



## ameinecke (Jan 24, 2011)

We live in a small condo. It has been tricky with the space that we have to properly store our wines. I was able to pick up a 240 bottle wine rack on craigslist for 45 bucks which now has taken residence in our hallway closet much to my girlfriends chagrin. 




She has been trying to take control of the closet from my wine for a while now, as you can see by the toiletries and brooms that have been placed in front of it.

These are our wine bottles with labels. Each one I made with one of my friends as the label. Got more in the carboys soon to be bottled, so I need to start designing some new labels soon!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool labels and nice use of the closet. Can you imagine some people just use these spaces to hang old coats in.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 25, 2011)

Works for me. I thought about taking over our hall closet as it is only about 13-14" deep. Great use of the closet and very nice original lables.


----------



## robie (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks great. You gotta make it work, and you have done just that.
My wife and I are faced with downsizing, we are within a couple of years of retirement. 

She is not nearly as crazy about making wine as I am. To be quite frank, she doesn't like it at all!!! So needless to say, I foresee a battle.

All I can say is, "Never give in, never!!! You NEED that closet."


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 25, 2011)

Take a stand my man....... 
remove those toiletries from the closet and 





Push come to shove, we'd all choose wine over toilet paper!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, that works just fine and dont give an inch or youll lose a mile!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 26, 2011)

Great use of the closet. I'd try it but all of our closets are stuffed. 

Larry


----------



## ameinecke (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, I am standing strong gentlemen!


----------



## philogeek (Jan 26, 2011)

Wicked deal on that rack!

Question about your labels... are you having those printed commercially, or doing it at home? I'm wanting to start creating unique labels, but not sure of sizing/etc. Yours look awesome!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 26, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Push come to shove, we'd all choose wine over toilet paper!




I don't know Lon. I suspect wine will not be a good substitute for toilet paper if you happen to run out of it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 26, 2011)

Larryh86GT said:


> I don't know Lon. I suspect wine will not be a good substitute for toilet paper if you happen to run out of it.



You might be right, but with enough wine, I'd probably forget to wipe anyway.


----------



## ameinecke (Jan 26, 2011)

philogeek said:


> Wicked deal on that rack!
> 
> Question about your labels... are you having those printed commercially, or doing it at home? I'm wanting to start creating unique labels, but not sure of sizing/etc. Yours look awesome!



Thanks! 

I am actually printing them at home on my inkjet printer. 

I use gummed paper labels. Here is the packaging:




They are cheap for what you get. You can buy them here.

Since they are gummed, you can throw them into your printer, and get a full sheet of labels, I do 4 per page, but you can do any size you like that fits on an 8.5x11 sheet. 

Once printed, cut them out and then moisten the back of the paper, but not so much, otherwise the colors will run on the front. What I do is I get a sponge and get it wet, pat the paper on it lightly, then pat it on dry paper towels, then apply it onto the bottle. This has given me the best results.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2011)

Ameinecke, you might want to consider Avery (8164) labels or a generic equivalent (6 per page). Just peel and stick and come off easily after a short soak. Just an FYI.


----------

